# Ball turner/Knob maker.



## C-Bag (Aug 11, 2020)

I’d made a ball turner quite a while back from the inspiration Of Jere Kirkpatrick’s ball turner. I originally made it with the idea I needed it to make custom die’s for my HF bead roller. But as that’s an ongoing not completed project I needed some new knobs for the Rockwell UniDrill. it didn’t come with the knobs on the quill handle or the height lock. So 3 knobs total out of 1018 1 3/16 shaft. Too much fun.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 11, 2020)

Oh man, you've been busy. Nice work again!


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 11, 2020)

Lol, workin’ crazy hard because of that cascade the UniDrill caused. Fabbing up a cart stand out of 4x4x3/8” angle iron bout killed me. That stuff is HEAVY. I think the stand weighs close to what the UniDrill weighs.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 11, 2020)

So you're working on dies for your bead roller Ha? isn't it weird, I have been working on the same project but using 2"OD flat washers, so easy to make and even easier to use especially if you already have the right size spacers.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 11, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> So you're working on dies for your bead roller Ha? isn't it weird, I have been working on the same project but using 2"OD flat washers, so easy to make and even easier to use especially if you already have the right size spacers.


It seems I’m always tangled up in fore-planning as I’ve not even finished the Jere-ization of my bead roller. I’d been wanting a ball turner for years but all the designs I saw didn’t grab me until Jere’s. And the bonus was him going through using it to make the dies and the washers. Yeah, the washers are on the list too.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 13, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> So you're working on dies for your bead roller Ha? isn't it weird, I have been working on the same project but using 2"OD flat washers, so easy to make and even easier to use especially if you already have the right size spacers.


So are you doing your washers exactly like Jere did with the welded on tab/key? That seems harder than just broaching the washer and using a key. But I might be missing something. Jere almost always has a reason for what he does. Did you do that whole crazy set of spacers too?

Jere is totally a guy after my own heart modding HF tools and fabbing the rest of it out whatever is at hand. This makes it all in reach of us who don’t have unlimited budgets and are going to go out and plunk down the BIG Bux for something from Mittler Bro’s, Covel, or Lasse. Nothing against them but Jere is making stuff that looks just as good for a fraction of the cost. Makes me wonder if those sheetmetal guys have a full on machine shop or shop out their designs.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 13, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Nothing against them but Jere is making stuff that looks just as good for a fraction of the cost. Makes me wonder if those sheetmetal guys have a full on machine shop or shop out their designs.


I also have tons of respect for all other fabricators you mentioned but when it comes to follow a design, I know Jere's is the easiest to understand and that alone gives me the confidence to try his ideas first., the bottom line is functionality isn't it.



C-Bag said:


> So are you doing your washers exactly like Jere did with the welded on tab/key? That seems harder than just broaching the washer and using a key. But I might be missing something. Jere almost always has a reason for what he does. Did you do that whole crazy set of spacers too?


Yes I did them almost exactly like Jere did except I cut a small 1/8"X 1/4" notch where the tab/key goes and then put a tack weld with my Mig, the completed the weld outside on the table, then grinding them flat on the belt sander, the tabs were cut from a flat bar(cold rolled) to size 3/8" long 1/4" wide. the dies came out great if I may say so myself, beveled the edges on my mini lathe using a flat file.
I'm now planning on making full size dies (same size as the ones that came with the bead roller) but out of 2" aluminum rod . I don't need to use steel since I mostly use thin copper( or brass/aluminum) for my projects. I'm thinking, If Jere recommends skateboard wheels for dies, then Aluminum can't be too far behind.
And as far as spacers go, I bought a piece of steel tubing from HD (1"OD X.056" X36"long) which is a perfect size for spacers, you don't need to bore it to size, just grind the flashing ,that's all, the hard part was the width of these spacers, it may take a few proper measurements to get the exact length(or width?).  the .065" wall thickness is a perfect fit for HF/Princess Auto bead roller shafts.


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 13, 2020)

Where is this post by Jere?


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 13, 2020)

AGCB97 said:


> Where is this post by Jere?


AGCB97, I believe you're directing your question at Tony (C-bag) but  I might be able to answer if I knew exactly what post by Jere are you talking about.









						Jere Kirkpatrick
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 13, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> AGCB97, I believe you're directing your question at Tony (C-bag) but  I might be able to answer if I knew exactly what post by Jere are you talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 Jere Kirkpatrick’s YouTube channel has got a ton of stuff ive not found elsewhere. He’s a veritable font of metal working knowledge from welding to blacksmithing and fabrication etc. While I love his content his delivery might be a put off to some. His delivery is somewhat “deliberate” and he has a couple of glitches. He’s gotten more relaxed in front of the camera compared to his early vids.

One of the best tips I ever got from the YouTube comment section was the little three dot sign up at the top of the screen in the menu is a way to speed the vid up and I run Jere about 1.75x or sometimes 2. I’m sure I couldn’t do any better than Jere speed wise and people would have crank up the x on me too. Just sayin he’s worth checking out if you’re into DIY.


----------

